# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شب كنكور خوابم نميبره، چكار كنم؟

## mehdi1900

سلام
دوستان من پارسال شب كنكور هر كاري كردم تا صبح بيدار بودم و اصلا خوبم نبرد واسه همين اصلا نتونستم معلوماتم رو رو برگه پياده كنم
امسالم احتمالا همين بلا سرم مياد چون ديشب تا چهار صبح خوابم نبرد. 
غير استفاده دارو هر روشي هم كه فكرش رو بكنيد انجام دادم ولي لامصب همين كه ميخوام بخوابم استرس سراغم مياد.
تو رو خدا راهكاري چيزي سراغ داريد؟ دارويي، خوراكي خواب آوري چيزي كه مضر نباشه سراغ داريد؟

----------


## fardin78

عزیز من کنکور اولمه ولی فکر کنم اگه از ظهر پنجشنبه حسابی خودت رو خسته کنی، بدنت بتونه به روحت غلبه کنه و خوابت ببره. دوش بگیر، پیاده روی کن، آروم بدو و...
دارو که مضر نباشه هست، ولی ممکنه اثرشون طولانی تر بشه و باعث خواب آلودگی بیشتر سر جلسه بشه.

----------


## akie9

هرکسی یه جوریه شمارو نمیدونم
مثلا من دوش اب گرم میگیرم شدید شل میشم میفتم
قبل خواب تاریخ ادبیات میخونم خوابم میگیره 
یه چرخی تو اینستا میزنم
ورزشو امتحان نکردم امروز میخوام برم یکم پیاده روی که شما حتما اینکارو کردین
دوغ بخور اونم زیاد یک بیفتی که کسی نتونه بلندت کنه اصلا 
امروز بعد از ظهرم نخواب 
دیگه نمیدونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Fateme_

صبح پنج شنبه ساعت ۶،۷ بیدارشو و تا عصرش هرماری میخوای بکن برو بچرخ و اینا 

خسته شی خوابت میبره

----------


## mehdi1900

ممنون دوستان. اتفاقا پارسال روز قبل كنكور ساعت 6 از خواب بيدار شدم. بعداز ظهرش رفتم پياده روي و يه كم ورزش. شبم دوغ خوردم. ولي باز تا صبح بيدار موندم!

----------


## Lovelife

خوابتو تنظیم کن که عصر بخوابی نصف شب پا شی یعنی شب کنکورو اصلن نخواب دیگه عصرش بخواب یه پن شیش ساعت

----------


## mina_77

منم همینطور بودم
دیر بیدار میشدم اما عوضش تا 4/5صبح درس میخوندم طی سال
دیروز از وقتی بیدار شدم به فاصله ی هر یک ساعتی یه لیوان دوغ خوردم....
تا آخر شب کلی دوغ خوردم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
به طرز معجزه آسایی 12شب خوابم برد

----------


## amir_usj

ماست بخور

----------


## Alir3zaa

حالا مواظب باش یه دفعه به خاطر خوردن زیاد دوغ دلت درد نگیره تازه بدتر بشه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 
رمان بخون. کم کم خسته میشی.  یه رمان مضخرف بخون که خوابت ببره..
یه چیزی نخونی که داستانش جذاب باشه تا صبح بشینی تمومش کنی ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> سلام
> دوستان من پارسال شب كنكور هر كاري كردم تا صبح بيدار بودم و اصلا خوبم نبرد واسه همين اصلا نتونستم معلوماتم رو رو برگه پياده كنم
> امسالم احتمالا همين بلا سرم مياد چون ديشب تا چهار صبح خوابم نبرد. 
> غير استفاده دارو هر روشي هم كه فكرش رو بكنيد انجام دادم ولي لامصب همين كه ميخوام بخوابم استرس سراغم مياد.
> تو رو خدا راهكاري چيزي سراغ داريد؟ دارويي، خوراكي خواب آوري چيزي كه مضر نباشه سراغ داريد؟


تجربه ثابت کرده هر موقع کتاب برمیداری درس بخونی...پلکهات سنگین میشه :Yahoo (21): 
همین کارو کن :Yahoo (4): 
ببین...
تلقین خیلی مهمه....
تو هی به خودت تلقین میکنی که استرس داری...و از الان داری میگی شب خوابم نمیبره..
همه اینا خیلیش به تلقین بستگی داره..
با خودت تکرار کن...که امسال هیچ ترس و استرسی نداری...
به برنامه ها تابستونت فکر کن...
و اینکه به خودت بگو خیلی آرومی...
شبم بعد از انجام راهکارهای دوستان...
بگو وای که چه قدر خسته ام...الان بخوابم تا صبح با بیل باید بیدار شم :Yahoo (1): +
بعدم به جلسه و آزمون و نتیجه و اینا فکر نکن!!

----------


## amir_usj

> ماست بخور


 اها یه راه دیگه هم هست ... برو رو تخت دراز بکش بعد زیستو بگیر دستت بخون ... سر نیم ساعت خوابت میبره تضمینی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -Sara-

> سلام
> دوستان من پارسال شب كنكور هر كاري كردم تا صبح بيدار بودم و اصلا خوبم نبرد واسه همين اصلا نتونستم معلوماتم رو رو برگه پياده كنم
> امسالم احتمالا همين بلا سرم مياد چون ديشب تا چهار صبح خوابم نبرد. 
> غير استفاده دارو هر روشي هم كه فكرش رو بكنيد انجام دادم ولي لامصب همين كه ميخوام بخوابم استرس سراغم مياد.
> تو رو خدا راهكاري چيزي سراغ داريد؟ دارويي، خوراكي خواب آوري چيزي كه مضر نباشه سراغ داريد؟


هرکی ی جوره مثلا من باقهوه خوابم میگیره..
بخور قهوه شاید خوابت برد

----------


## Healer

اگه تلقین کنید خوابتون نمیبره حتی با قرص خوابم نمیتونید بخوابید 
شیر گرم هم خواب آوره

----------


## takbok.mohamadi

دوستان لطف میکنید اسم قرصی شربتی چیزیو بگین....لطفا.اگرم کسی استفاده کرده بگه تاثیرش چطور بوده...بنظرتون شب کنکور ک خواب نمیگیره قرص ضد استرس و اینا بخوریم.....ممکنه تاثیر بزاره خوب بخوابیم؟پاارسال تا اذان صب خوابم نبرد..مطمئنم امسالم خوابم نمیبره .....

----------


## mehdi1900

> دوستان لطف میکنید اسم قرصی شربتی چیزیو بگین....لطفا.اگرم کسی استفاده کرده بگه تاثیرش چطور بوده...بنظرتون شب کنکور ک خواب نمیگیره قرص ضد استرس و اینا بخوریم.....ممکنه تاثیر بزاره خوب بخوابیم؟پاارسال تا اذان صب خوابم نبرد..مطمئنم امسالم خوابم نمیبره .....


اي داد بيداد پس من تنها نيستم. لعنتي وقتي خوابت نميبره سر جلسه انگار تو يه عالمي ديگه هستي!

----------


## shadzi

یه شیشه نوشابه دوغ بخورین
 :Yahoo (4): 


ولی از جوشانده های ارام بخش
مث چای کوهی
خواب اور و بی ضرره

----------


## shadzi

وااااا
به حق چیزای نشنیده :Yahoo (4): 

ما قهوه میخوریم خوابمون نبره

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

بچه ها دقت کردین تخمین رتبه 95 وس کانون چقد عجیبه؟من تا 94 تقریبا 300 تا 400 بودم تو این شدم 1000 :؟

----------


## elmira_tzf

به تنها چیزی که نباید فکر کرد فرداست چون معلوم نیست از خواب بیدار شیم یا نه!
شما هم که انقد ایمان داری دلیل عدم موفقیتت نخوابیدنه باید خودت و هرجوری شده تا شب خسته کنی.مثلاً من میدونم که اگه چشمام خسته شه خوابم میگیره پس حتمن فردا با بابام میرم موتور سواری ک چشام و خسته کنه!
آروم باش و فقط به خودت بگو من بهترین خودمم.چرا باید بخاطر یه نخوابیدن مسخره کل آیندم ****** بره؟؟
اگه استخر بتونی بری عالیه چون خیلی آدم و ریلکس میکنه و زود خوابت میبره

----------


## -Sara-

> وااااا
> به حق چیزای نشنیده
> 
> ما قهوه میخوریم خوابمون نبره


روی افراد مختلف تاثیرات متفاوتی داره..
مثلا من با گل گاو زبون بیدار میمونم..
درحالی ک بقیه بخورن خوابشون میگیره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shadzi

چ جالب
من با گل گاوزبون استرس میگیرم باورتون میشه

ولی اگه میتونی خودتو خسته کن
مثلا برو 30 دور دور پارک بدو 
خسته میشی میافتی :Yahoo (4):

----------

